
Apple Delays AirPods Wireless Headphones - dcgoss
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-26/apple-delays-airpods-wireless-headphones-announced-with-iphone-7?bcomANews=true
======
Johnie
I remember a comic strip with two highways: one pointing to road deprecated
and other sign says "not ready yet"

~~~
Zarel
Kind of only tangentially related, but I see this sort of thing all the time.

KeyboardEvent.keyCode: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEve...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEvent/keyCode)

> Deprecated, please use KeyboardEvent.code

KeyboardEvent.code: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEve...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEvent/code)

> Internet Explorer: No support

> Microsoft Edge: No support

> Safari: No support

------
philfrasty
I have tested at least a dozen Bluetooth-headphones for sports (running, gym,
etc.) and they all died due to sweat after max. 2 months. Anyone has a good
suggestion? (was really looking forward to buying the AirPods even though not
sure about sweat-resistance...)

~~~
r00fus
Just get a clip-on BT receiver and use cheap wired headphones. I sweat a LOT
and many options e.g. Apple earpods stay in my ear and have not died due to
sweat yet after years of workouts (they die for other reasons like me stepping
on them).

~~~
kough
Any recommendations for which receivers to look at? My search-fu has failed me
repeatedly.

~~~
dkonofalski
Griffin recently released a new Bluetooth adapter called the Griffin iTrip
Clip. Initial reviews for it are positive.

------
jonny_eh
What are the odds they just cancel the product? I haven't seen much excitement
for them (since they're pricey and can be so easily lost), and if they're
having trouble making them, I could see them just cancelling them and going
back to the drawing board.

~~~
toyg
.

~~~
intopieces
All iPhone 7 units ship with earphones and an adapter.

------
Taniwha
You can't ship them if you keep losing them ....

------
mountaineer22
Is this why Dr. Dre stopped tweeting at the end of April?

------
mjsweet
Would this be a manufacturing or software issue?

~~~
potatolicious
The Beats sport earbuds that use the same chipset went on sale today - so
presumably it's a hardware issue.

~~~
djrogers
The PowerBeats have the same W1 chip, but they don't have the same motion
sensors, beam forming mice, IR sensors, and other hardware and software that
goes in to making the EarPods. There's a lot of software involved in tweaking
all of that stuff that goes way beyond the W1 chip.

------
beedogs
Bluetooth headphones are a solution in search of a problem.

~~~
jonlucc
I disagree. I work in a lab (biology), and I listen to podcasts, books, and
music for a large part of most days. I currently use wired headphones, but the
cord tugs at them all day. In addition, wires get caught. Just today, I was
stooping down to put something on the bottom shelf of a freezer, and when I
started to stand up, the cord caught on my knee and yanked the headphone right
off my ear. This kind of thing happens to me daily.

If there were a good, long-lasting (battery-wise), decent sounding pair of
headphones, I'd gladly jump on board.

~~~
jdietrich
Run the cable down the back of your shirt, secured at the collar with a bobby
pin.

~~~
jonlucc
I have to take them on and off a lot for various meetings and encounters.
There is probably some solution, but wireless is likely to be the most simple,
in my opinion.

------
adamnemecek
Jack coming back in 3, 2, 1...

------
rememberlenny
Can someone explain what this means for their share price?

~~~
pschneidr
Sure: Mainly it means that Apple is struggling with their supply chain, which
for a hardware manufacturer isn't great. But since this is a brand new product
it doesn't impact current revenues, but it does impact outlook.

~~~
untog
> Sure: Mainly it means that Apple is struggling with their supply chain

They haven't clarified if it's a software or hardware issue yet, so we can't
say that for sure.

~~~
pschneidr
On a higher level, software is part of the supply chain. The only difference
is that the vendor is a internal business unit.

~~~
Teever
Well then I guess hamburger is vegan because it's made of cows which are made
of grass.

~~~
theoh
No, consciousness is crucial. It's like, as the German media theorist Kittler
says, "there is no software". From a certain perspective. A perspective that
ignores conscious experience.

(I realize that you were joking)

------
UVB-76
Hopefully the delay is a chance for the product designers to go back to the
drawing board.

I simply cannot fathom why anyone would want to own a pair.

~~~
intopieces
You don't see any merit to beam-forming microphones for noise cancellation,
seamless paring experience, Siri access, other-earphone awareness, or lack of
tangled wires?

You don't remember how iconic the white earbuds have been as a status symbol?

It's fine, and even expected, to say, "This product doesn't fit my use-case."
But to be unable to fathom why any person on the earth would want to buy the
product... that takes a total disconnection from headphones as a category of
device, and I'm not willing to believe that's true.

~~~
agumonkey
My biggest complaints is that they are in-ear. I really wonder how they will
stay in place outside of a desk chair or a couch. At least with a cable you
had a chance to catch it when it fell. An ear-clip version would be great.

~~~
djrogers
Then perhaps you should read any of the many reviews by people who have had
preproduction units... They pretty strongly lean towards them being
comfortable and hard to dislodge - to a surprising extent. Tests in reviews
I've seen have included running, dancing, headbanging, and jumping up and down
intentionally trying to dislodge them.

Seems that the fact there's no cord to pull on them, and all of the mass is
inside your ear makes them pretty stable.

~~~
agumonkey
I didn't see preprod reviews. I'll dig for it.

